# Why did you decide to breed your dog?



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

It's a dream of mine to own a quality GSD that would be worthy of breeding. 
After being offered Zee, I entertained the thought that perhaps some day she would be breeding quality. Her sire and dam are both outstanding working dogs, and her line's not common in my area. 
Of course, with the issues she has, I don't know that it's something we'll seriously consider in the future, unless we can pinpoint what happened to her to make her so shy and fearful. 

But I was just curious. What made you decide your dog was of good enough quality to breed?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Before or later....lol Earlier in life I bred because I liked the breed, I liked my female, and I wanted to maintain the type of dog that I owned. Later in my journey I wanted to breed to preserve the utility aspects of the breed.


----------



## Rockchipper (Feb 22, 2012)

I would only breed my dog if his breeder called me and said he wanted to breed one of his females to my dog. I got my dog from a breeder (after studying GSD pedigrees for two years) because I do not know enough to evaluate breedings at the level necessary to make those decisions


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I breed because I love this breed and want to preserve it as an all around working dog. 

I bred my first female because she was a very good and strong female and had some exceptional aspects that I felt were needed in the breed.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I bred because the GSD is the best dog ever and I wanted to keep it that way. I love a beautiful and smart dog.


----------

